
If healthcare learns to share, blockchain could transform radiology - howard941
https://www.healthimaging.com/topics/imaging-informatics/healthcare-hare-data-blockchain-radiology-siim
======
szggzs27
Take the all occurrences of the word "blockchain" out of this text, and it
would not take away anything from this article.

Sounds like the author has no idea what he is talking about, and is forcing
blockchain into the article when it has no relevance.

~~~
howard941
This article [https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2019/06/why-
arent...](https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2019/06/why-arent-
electronic-health-records-better/592387/) about e-Estonia exposes the health
record-blockchain connection but it too is thin on the details.

------
duxup
What exactly is happening here?

Is the information stored on blockchain just "Yes this provider can see my
records?"

That doesn't strike me as something that requires blockchain, and maybe isn't
even the hardest part...

~~~
verdverm
Agreed, working with a group that is taking on this problem and doing very
well. They get their hardware and ML onprem. Then comes distributed,
differential training on encrypted EMRs.

The big key to success is creating a system radiologists want to use. Focusing
on quality control before FDA. Building an ecosystem where hospitals make
money be granting access to the data from the ML apps which can be uploaded
through the dev portal and trained on data they would never have been able to
access.

